
Parable of the Polygons – a playable post on the shape of society (2014) - anirudh24seven
http://ncase.me/polygons/
======
anirudh24seven
Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8716538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8716538)

